# Cost of electricity in MX



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seen other posts in these forums about the "high cost" of electricity. Is the cost per KwHr the same everywhere in MX - or does it vary by locale? Maybe my perception is skewed and many folks on this forum use a lot of A/C, etc., or maybe I am just more careful than most.

I don't need or use A/C. My hot water and kitchen stove are on propane, which costs about MX$285 per cylinder and lasts for 6 to 8 weeks. 

My last electricity bill was billed at 0.679 pesos (=US$0.0523) per KwHr for the first 150 KwHr (basic) and the next stage (Intermediate) was billed at 0.807 (=US$0.0622) per KwHr. My last electricity bill was for MX$238 (= US$18.35) for a total usage of 263 KwHr for the previous two months (and it does say on the bill that the "Cost of Production was MX$842.47", but it is subsidized). 

That's CHEAP!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I think most of the surprise comes from gringos who expect to be able to use all the appliances they used up north .... plus air conditioning and a swimming pool.

Things like upgrading a fridge to the energy saving models and flat screen monitors help a lot as well


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

The rate plan ("tarifa") should be on your bill. Rates vary according to regional climates, time of year, and usage. For our region (Tarifa 1D) costs can be kept low with usage under 400 kWh /mo in summer and 200 kWh /mo in winter. My bill for Sept./Oct., which are summer months, shows that I paid 0.599 for básico (350 kWh) and 0.700 for intermedio (252 kWh). Total = $424 MXN for 602 kWh. I don't have AC but do have a pool and five ceiling fans running nearly all the time. In winter, intermedio kicks in at 150 kWh for two months rather than 350, and the intermedio rate is higher.

You can get very detailed rate information on the CFE website:
Tarifas - CFE
It's in Spanish, but you just need to understand enough to use the web application.


----------

